# Someone is getting way too comfy!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Christine didn't work today so after I walked Molly she took a nap. I caught these sneaky shots of Molly getting way too comfortable At least her body wasn't on the couch yet....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely, warm snuggly and sleepy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee!

I don't know why you fight this!

You have no rules.. She's on the couch again!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Renee.... You need to banish that no couch rule, and embrace those Molly snuggles on the couch - your kidding yourself that she's not allowed on there!  x
And when your not in....... She all over it, sitting, lounging, laying, sniffing, and scratching and rubbing her back all over it!!!! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable. She is just so cute. Send her to my house and she can sleep on the table.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How can you begrudge that sweet little girl a snuggle on the sofa, she will wear you down it's just a matter of time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee!
> 
> I don't know why you fight this!
> 
> You have no rules.. She's on the couch again!!


No she was on the human body



Tinman said:


> Renee.... You need to banish that no couch rule, and embrace those Molly snuggles on the couch - your kidding yourself that she's not allowed on there!  x
> And when your not in....... She all over it, sitting, lounging, laying, sniffing, and scratching and rubbing her back all over it!!!! Xx


Left her alone today for an hour and filmed it. Broke my heart but she was a good girl she cried for the first 20 minutes and traveled around, then she kept sitting looking at the door and finally lied down on the carpet in front of the door. No couch at all not even her own couch



dmgalley said:


> Adorable. She is just so cute. Send her to my house and she can sleep on the table.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure she would be in heaven on your table especially is she was near Jake



arlo said:


> How can you begrudge that sweet little girl a snuggle on the sofa, she will wear you down it's just a matter of time


I am made of steel ha! It will never happen


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Already happening! 

Told you many times. The only one you're fooling is yourself!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly had extra fun today! Our neighbor had trouble with her computer so Christine went up to help her she has a dog it barks a lot and is a bit crazy but they get along. Guess this lady has a pet bunny so Molly wanted to catch it. It was loose at first and Molly went after it so it ran into it's cage Anyhow she stood in front of the cage her tail wagging for a long time

Then I guess she had some big antique doll sitting on a chair so Molly kept barking at it so Christine had to introduce her to it Man she is a spazz She didn't mind it after that! Now she is exhausted it doesn't take much I'm glad I am not computer savvy!ha!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I want to know is did Christine solve the computer problem?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can't figure out if you are posting these pictures to convince us or convince you.  

I'm thinking most people who have the no couch rule really mean no couch, not no fabric. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I can't figure out if you are posting these pictures to convince us or convince you.
> 
> I'm thinking most people who have the no couch rule really mean no couch, not no fabric.
> 
> ...


I know I try but someone defies me at every corner....if I was alone this would not happen Christine seems to think I don't see this. I do get mad but it gets me no where. At least Molly will ask to be picked up and put on her she doesn't jump on so that is good. If you ignore her she will sulk and go to her diva sofa She knows who the boss is! Christine is a suck ha! For now it's no fabric I guess....I am working on this!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I know I try but someone defies me at every corner....if I was alone this would not happen Christine seems to think I don't see this. I do get mad but it gets me no where. At least Molly will ask to be picked up and put on her she doesn't jump on so that is good. If you ignore her she will sulk and go to her diva sofa She knows who the boss is! Christine is a suck ha! For now it's no fabric I guess....I am working on this!



 The lyrics to the theme from the Disney's Frozen comes to mind: let it go. Let it go. Can't hold it back anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure who is working on who here!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Christine is a naughty girl, corrupting miss Molly! Lol!!! I could not live without sofa snuggles. Although ours is leather and I clean it most days. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

bit by bit she is wearing you down.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> bit by bit she is wearing you down.


Noooooooooooo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the pictures, cheeky girls, bet the minute you go out Christine says 'quick Molly she gone, up you get.....'!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You now Renee, you will be much happier if you relent. All of this building of walls and putting barriers when both Christine and Molly disagree cannot be good for your state of mind.

Let it go, just let it go. It's ok. Really it is!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just let it go renee. The sofa rule is no longer required - we all vote you out law the sofa none rule!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm with Renee, I have a no sofa rule except on alternate Tuesdays unless the barometric pressure is above 990mb AND it's not during Lent, in which case the 'No Fabric Rule' comes in to play and Poppy can apply in writing to be wrapped in cling film prior to sofa time.

Without rules where would we be eh Renee?


----------

